# Pakistan Navy ship to participate in Naval exercise in Turkey



## Devil Soul

*Pakistan Navy ship to participate in Naval exercise in Turkey*
November 18, 2016

By: Tatheer Islam

Published in Pakistan

Be the first to comment!
*





ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Navy Ship, PNS ALAMGIR (FFG 260) with an embarked Z9 EC Helicopter on board, will be visiting Aksaz Naval Base Marmaris harbour from November 19 to December 1.*

It will participate in joint Turkish Navy Exercise “Mavi Balina-16”, a message received here from Ankara on Friday said.

The vessel is a multi-mission frigate and embarks a Z9EC helicopter. PNS ALAMGIR is the third ship named as ALAMGIR.

It was commissioned on August 31, 2010 at Mayport Florida USA. PNS ALAMGIR is part of 25th Destroyer Squadron of Pakistan Navy.

Mavi Balina is evolving into a common forum for both Western and Eastern nations, to share, discuss and propose solutions for Collaborative Maritime Security which is one of the critical contemporary maritime challenges.

PNS ALAMGIR’s participation in this exercise will further strengthen existing bilateral relations of Pakistan Navy with the Turkish Navy and other participating navies.

Reciprocatory visits of high level defence delegations, exchange training programmes and visits of naval units is a regular feature of Turkey-Pakistan defence relations.

To further boost defence ties, Pakistan Navy is planning to organize
the fifth multinational exercise AMAN-17 in February 2017 where more than 30 navies including Turkish Navy are expected to participate.

Pakistan Navy is actively involved in maintaining peace and stability in the region – from Gulf of Aden to Gulf of Oman including North Arabian Sea.

Pakistan Navy ships are vigorously operating and participating in all peace keeping missions.

Pakistan Navy joined the Coalition Maritime Campaign Plan (CMCP) in 2003 and had commanded the Coalition Task Force-150 nine times.

Due to Pakistan Navy’s proactive stance and operations, not a single terrorism related incident has occurred in its area of operation. –APP


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Islamabad
30 MINS AGO BY INP






Pakistan Naval Ship Alamgir will participate in Mavi Balina ‘16, a naval exercise, alongside the Turkish Navy, beginning on Saturday, and continuing till the 1st of next month.

Mavi Balina is evolving into a common forum for both Western and Eastern nations, to share, discuss and propose solutions for Collaborative Maritime Security which is at present one of the critical maritime challenges.

The Pakistan Navy ship‘s participation in the exercise will further strengthen existing bilateral relations of the two navies.

The Pakistan Navy is actively involved in maintaining peace and stability in the region – from the Gulf of Aden to the Gulf of Oman including the North Arabian Sea.

Pakistan Navy ships are vigorously participating in all peacekeeping missions and have commanded the Combined Task Force-150 (CTF-150) nine times.

Due to the Pakistan Navy’s proactive stance and operations, not a single terrorism-related incident has occurred in its area of operation.

The Pakistan Navy is also planning to organise the fifth multinational exercise AMAN-17 in February 2017 in the Turkish Navy which more than 30 navies including are expected to participate.

http://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/2016/11/18/city/pakistani-turkish-joint-naval-exercise-begins/

@HAKIKAT

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Silahtar



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## GreenFalcon

*Pakistan – Turkish Navies joint drill at Aksaz Naval Base Turkey*
Posted By: News Deskon: November 18, 2016






ISLAMABAD, Nov 18 (APP): Pakistan Navy Ship, PNS ALAMGIR (FFG 260) with an embarked Z9 EC Helicopter onboard, will be visiting Aksaz Naval Base Marmaris harbour from November 19 to December 1.

It will participate in joint Turkish Navy Exercise “Mavi Balina-16”, a message received here from Ankara on Friday said. The vessel is a multi-mission frigate and embarks a Z9EC helicopter.

PNS ALAMGIR is the third ship named as ALAMGIR. It was commissioned on August 31, 2010 at Mayport Florida USA. PNS ALAMGIR is part of 25th Destroyer Squadron of Pakistan Navy. Mavi Balina is evolving into a common forum for both Western and Eastern nations, to share, discuss and propose solutions for Collaborative Maritime Security which is one of the critical contemporary maritime challenges.

PNS ALAMGIR’s participation in this exercise will further strengthen existing bilateral relations of Pakistan Navy with the Turkish Navy and other participating navies. Reciprocatory visits of high level defence delegations, exchange training programmes and visits of naval units is a regular feature of Turkey-Pakistan defence relations.
https://timesofislamabad.com/56089-2/2016/11/18/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Neptune

Ohh the mighty Aksaz Naval Base.. It is also the headquarters of COE Multinational Maritime Security.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

Its a good decision that the PNS ALAMGIR has got the Z-9 Sea Helicopter !


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*Pakistan-Turkey Joint naval exercise begins today


Joint Pak-Turkey Naval Exercise Mavi-Balina-16 begins in Turkey on Saturday. Pakistan Navy Ship PNS ALAMGIR will participate in the exercise.*

The exercise will continue till 1st of next month.

Pakistan Naval ship`s participation in the exercise will further strengthen existing bilateral relations of Pakistan Navy with the Turkish Navy.

Pakistan Navy is actively involved in maintaining peace and stability in the region.

Pakistan Navy ships are vigorously participating in all peace keeping missions and had commanded the Coalition Task Force-150 nine times.

Pakistan Navy is also planning to organize the fifth multinational exercise AMAN-17 in February 2017 in which more than 30 navies including Turkish Navy are expected to participate. –SAMAA/APP

https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2016/11/pakistan-turkey-joint-naval-exercise-begins-today/


----------



## Devil Soul

*Pak-Turkey joint naval exercise begins*
November 19, 2016, 3:13 pm

ISLAMABAD: Joint Pak-Turkey Naval Exercise Mavi-Balina-16 began in Turkey today. Pakistan Navy Ship PNS ALAMGIR will participate in the exercise.



The exercise will continue till 1st of next month.

Pakistan Naval ship’s participation in the exercise will further strengthen existing bilateral relations of Pakistan Navy with the Turkish Navy.

Pakistan Navy is actively involved in maintaining peace and stability in the region.

Pakistan Navy ships are vigorously participating in all peace keeping missions and had commanded the Coalition Task Force-150 nine times.

Pakistan Navy is also planning to organize the fifth multinational exercise AMAN-17 in February 2017 in which more than 30 navies including Turkish Navy are expected to participate.
http://nation.com.pk/national/19-Nov-2016/pak-turkey-joint-naval-exercise-begins

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Taimur Khurram

So we are having two exercises with China and Turkey simultaneously?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

